# Tach/hr meter



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I dont see why not ,most have a wire that you wrap around the plug wire and have a self contained battery ...easy cheesy 😁

I know when i ordered my yamaha hr/tach i had to be sure to get it for a fourstroke, as there was a difference two and four stroke models.

They even have videos of installing a tach on 9.9 mercury on you tube 👍

I was reading the comments and he said it would only read 2250 ,that it should read twice that ,so he wrapped it around both plug wires and now it reads normal to WOT 👍

This is a tiny tach install.....

Also the tach reads minutes until 60 then it switches over to hrs ...theres gonna be a test after this 😂👍


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

I bought a cheap one off Amazon, basically a knock off tiny tach, it’s worked flawlessly for about 2/3 months now. Like the TT it’s pickup wire wraps around the plug wire. I also secured it with electrical tape so it stays put. Ran the wire out and secured the unit to the cowl with Velcro.


----------

